# A recording of Tchaikovsky speaking



## Fsharpmajor (Dec 14, 2008)

It was played on Radio 3 today. What do you think? It doesn't sound like a fake to me.


----------



## moody (Nov 5, 2011)

Fsharpmajor said:


> It was played on Radio 3 today. What do you think? It doesn't sound like a fake to me.


Edison recorded him in 1890.


----------



## aleazk (Sep 30, 2011)

Yes, the recording is authentic.


----------



## aleazk (Sep 30, 2011)

Here's "Herrn Doktor Brahms" :


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

I love this kind of vintage stuff. It reminds me that those Russian composers were real human beings, not characters of fiction that have no relation to our present world.

One of my favorites below:





At 1:45 (the old film footage), you should have seen my face the first time I ever saw it...


----------



## Fsharpmajor (Dec 14, 2008)

Here's an mp3 of part of a radio broadcast made by Shostakovich during the siege of Leningrad. I used to have the English translation, but unfortunately I've lost it. Anyway, as I recall, he's telling his fellow citizens to be brave and try to carry on living their lives as normally as possible under the circumstances, and also talking about the writing of his 7th Symphony, which was still in progress.


----------

